# African Clawed Frog Parasite?



## fishi91 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello, my friend has two african clawed frogs and apparantly there is one completely clear wiggling worm thing (smaller than a centimeter) swimming at the top of the tank. She didnt see it attatch to the frogs or anything else but I am wondering if it is a small parasite.
Does anyone have any ideas as to what this might be?
Thank you!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably a worm, eh? Probably harmless.


----------



## fishi91 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats good to know, she was in a slight panic


----------

